# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Cleaning Edger

## Ben Mason

Hello!  I have three MEI EZ Fit edgers and two 7Es.  I am pretty familiar with how to clean 7Es having used them for years.  My EZ Fits I can't really find a good way to get them clean.  I can't just drown everything in alcohol.  I'm just wondering if anyone has a go-to product they use to clean the cutting chamber of a dry edger?  I've heard of using Green Cleaner on other equipment, but I don't want to just start using whatever.  Anyone else have an EZ Fit?  Anyone else like keeping their edgers squeaky clean?

----------


## lensmanmd

Wire brush or hard bristled paint brush and vacuum.  I’ve had the EZFit for two years and that is all I do.  The milling action reduces the amount of swarf build up compared to the 7E.

----------


## Ben Mason

Right on, thank you!

----------


## lensmanmd

> Right on, thank you!


Anytime
Forgot about the window.  Lens cleaner is all you need to see the chamber.  Mine is the NBL, and I need the camera on a few occasions to monitor the process.

----------


## Ben Mason

Do you get tools from Mei or is there anywhere to get off brand tools?

----------


## lensmanmd

MEI.  We tried several brands and found that MEI is more consistent.

----------


## Ben Mason

ben.mason@drtavel.com

Email me if you want to partner about the EZ Fit.  We use DVI as well.

----------


## OliMay

There is available special tool set) Search on net

----------

